# Spanish Campsite Directory



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Is there one? If yes, what is it called and from where can I get a copy?

The internet listings are not usually much use when away from home or on the move and frankly, it's usually easier to flick through a book.

Sorry if this has been posted before but I can't find any reference by searching.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Caravan Club publish their Site guide and touring handbook volume 1 which includes Spain and Portugal ( as well as France and Andorra). As far as we are concerned that is the best with members unbiased comments and details of how to get to sites and what to expect.

We also have the Alan Rogers Spain and Portugal guide but have not used it though it looks good.

If you look at Vicarious Books you will find a good selection and you get a discount via MHF

http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/

It might be worth looking on the Spanish and Portuguese national tourist board websites. Very often countries publish free guides to campsites

G


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

If you follow the Vicarious Books link above you will see that there is an 'official' Spanish campsite directory. Unfortunately the 2009 edition doesn't appear to have been published and they are out of stock of the 2008.

I would agree with Grizzly that the CC Caravan Europe guide is very helpful, as is the ACSI 'Camping Europe'. I wouldn't buy Alan Rogers as there are few sites in the guide and you can find most - if not all - of them on their website.


----------



## 120775 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spanish Campsite Guide*

Its called Guia Camping 2009!
It's in Spanish!

(remainder of text moderated after members reported it for being rudely written)


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Ryedaleman, I haven't joined this forum to be lectured by rude people like you. Keep your comments to yourself if you express them in that tone. In any case if you're fed up with helping Brits then why post an answer? 

I had thought that the forum was essentially for people to help others fill in gaps in their knowledge rather than for abuse. I am now considering whether to continue as a member if all one gets from an innocent question is this kind of tirade.

Mike


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Mike,

I bought the ACSI Camping Guide and though I have yet to use it whilst "out and about", I have had a good read of it and find the format nice and easy to use and everything that I need to know seems to be in there.

The discount card it comes with is a bonus (though I probably won't get to use it as it isn't for high season which is when we will be doing our 6 weeks tour).

There is also a POI database of all the ACSI campsites that can be added to your Sat Nav.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Ryedaleman, are you going to opologise?
pete


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Apologise


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is a typical comment from one who is too mean to spend the £10 and become a real member, we do get them every now and then.

cabby


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe it would be best if he did'nt cough up his £10

Nothing worse than Brits who appear to hate Brits :? 

I shall be in Spain in a couple of weeks and shall endeavour to use and improve the tiny bit of Spanish I have. Nothing to do with anything espoused by Ryedaleman :roll: 

Sorry Captain ..... welcome to the forum. I will be using the ACCSI book, and I have noted several sites from the net, and marked them on my map. Hope that helps a little.

Steve.


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi - Thought I'd just add my 2p-worth .....

Having lived in Spain and amongst the spanish people for several years now all I say is that whilst (like any other country I've been to) they appreciate it if you do try a few words of the language, they are excellent hosts who appreciate you visiting their country and, even more, patronising their establishments. They are more than aware that it is you who choose where to spend your money and how important tourism is to their economy. (Even more so at the moment during the 'crisis').

I have never experienced the attitude displayed by Ryedaleman with any of the Spanish people, this seems to be confined to expats who tend to be the worst offenders, leaning towards Expat groups and Britsh traders who have set up over here thinking it is an easy life ( imho they tend to be the worst tradesmen and rely upon the language arrier to get trade)

All I can say is keep coming in your MH's, we need you here, and keep being sensitive to the local needs - you are all doing a great job! If you can get a few words out of a phrase book all the better - the Spanish love to hear you try their language and laugh (with you!!) when you get it wrong (ask any spanish speaking person the diference between the pronunciation of the word for chicken (Pollo and Poyo) I guarantee you won't get it wrong the next time you're at the meat counter!!

Happy Spanish touring!

Tony


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Tony, that is much nearer to the mark, in my experiences of Spanish holidays. One of the reasons I keep going back to Spain, and are spending the bulk of our (rare) 3 month trip this year in Spain, is that I find the Spanish warm friendly people. Plus of course its a beautifull Country.

I'd much rather meet up with someone of Tony's attitude for a San Miguel than a person with - shall I say, a more bitter outlook.
Great post Tony.

Steve.


----------



## 120775 (Feb 26, 2009)

CaptMike I owe you an apology. I am sorry to have taken out my frustrations on you and also apologise to the other people I upset.

I hang my head in shame, and sorry to those I offended I will not make excuses or explain the what prompted my outburst, but it really was not Captmike who was the target.

Sorry


And I hope Captmike and other enjoy their tiem in Spain.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well said Ryedale man, a bad start to you MHF postings, but I for one am happy to forgive and forget, we all say rash things at times and it's not always easy to apologise.
Steve


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Apology accepted, Ryedaleman. I'm glad you feel able to make that apology. Many wouldn't especially on an internet forum. ATB

BTW, I have a house in Spain and stay in it about half the year. Have been doing so for some years now and have just bought my first MH last month with a view to touring Europe again.

Mike


----------

